# Budget Gyre? - Glamorca GP03 Gyre-Flow Pump



## poy

With Maxspects recent update to the Gyre lineup, we now have an economy licensed Gyre by Glamorca. I've read about the "Icecap" gyre variant also licensed by maxspect. Now that there is a budget Gyre available will you be buying one?

Where?

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aqua...cts_id=7494&osCsid=lsd6pfga7rlp0m48l03q1ul804

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Glamorca-GP03-Gyre-Flow-Pump-licenced-by-Maxspect.html

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/new-items/p17741235.html


----------



## TBemba

My impression is that there was quite a few issues with the original. I think I'll wait and sea.


----------



## altcharacter

From what I've seen, the glamorca is actually the same unit as the gyre but licensed to a different company.

March was showing me the version Jebao makes and it literally looks the same as the gyre


----------



## Cac21

*Gyre flow pump*

Also available from mops.ca located in Hamilton for those who live in the GTA/Golden Horseshoe.


----------



## joeby97

altcharacter said:


> From what I've seen, the glamorca is actually the same unit as the gyre but licensed to a different company.
> 
> March was showing me the version Jebao makes and it literally looks the same as the gyre


not the same at all, had one out of the box today beside an original gyre, bigger casing and rating diff. ill see if I have time to go back and take side by side pics.


----------



## giermoivi

*please do once you get the chance, im sure a lot of us are interrested*

please do once you get the chance, im sure a lot of us are interested


----------



## WiredWeasel

Mine arrives Monday. I'll give it a quick review.


----------



## smilodon

any updates? any pictures?


----------



## WiredWeasel

Canada Post is being rather slow. I should be able to get it in tomorrow.


----------



## catsbully

*any more info?*

comments on this thread seems to have died out...anyone have more info on the gyre? i am thinking of getting one for my 65 gallon tank and would like to hear/see more input on its performance and such. so lets see it good or bad and why....


----------



## TBemba

I have been told they are even better than the original because they resolved some of the issues that they had. But no first hand experience


----------



## WiredWeasel

Will be posting a quick review shortly.


----------



## WiredWeasel

*Review Glamorca Gyre/IcePak3*

Just got my Gyre in today. Heres a quick first impressions review.

So for those that don't know the Glamorca Gyre is made by a third party manufacturer under licence from MaxSpect. The Glamorca is essentially the same as the American market IceCap3K. The Glamorca from what I gathered is generally only sold in Asia. Kind of odd that we get the Glamorca instead of the IceCap3k. The only difference I can see in the two different models are aesthetics one. The Glamorca appears to have more of a blue tint in its protective shroud. Each are branded with their respective name in the central bezel of the pump.

The Glamorca seems to occupy the budget range of Maxspect's line. Rated at 8w-40w Flow Rate: 400-3000gph (11,000L/h) compared to to the XF-130 8w-35w Flow Rate: 8000-9000 L/h (2100-2300 Gal/h)

Superior to the old XF-130 in flow rate but not as powerful as XF-150. I don't know what improvements the new XF-230s have over the older generation but they have similar flow rates.

First Impressions: 
The box comes in a rather non-descript white box devoid any information other than branding and serial number. Included in the box is the power supply, new digital controller and the pump itself. There are some neat warning pictures of a hand getting crushed by a magnet. The instructions are a single double sided piece of paper. The instructions are rather lacking having only the most basic english and simple picture diagrams that do not describe function very well. Also, it appears that this item has gotten the cUl, underwater testing, mark of approval along with the other certifications, meaning that has been tested and approved by the Canadian Standards Association. And other certs. While the Jebao only has CE, Conformité Européene. Which has much less stringent requirements and of dubious legitimacy on Jebao's part. I only have a basic understanding of the certifications so if anyone has anything to add to this it would be apreciated.

Listed Certifications: CE, TUV reinhland/GS, CuLUs, rohs

Not really a fan of the controller so far kinda clunky functionality. Kind of annoying cycling through the many options. Had to watch a video online on setup for the IcePak3 since all the videos on the Glamorca are in Singaporean or some other east asian language.

Testing: 
Currently using this on a 65 gallon, 36x18x24 running on gyre mode. Current speed is 0-10%. The speed doesnt really scale well. The difference in 10% and 20% on gyre mode seems to be quite large. 10% results in a gentle movement in my euphyilla however on 20% it seems they go crazy. There doesnt seem to be a sweet spot for me in a 3 foot tank.

Price points.

Glamorca: $199.99 advertised on most Canadian vendors
Jebao CP-25: $169.99 on Mop. Can be found cheaper through ebay and aliexpress/tabao trawling
Gyre XF230: 369.99

No photos because I'm lazy and chucked it into my tank immediately upon getting it from the postman.


----------



## WiredWeasel

Debating whether or not to crack it open to see if it has the Ceramic upgrades that the last generation got. The new XF- 2XX also allegedly have the same upgrades. But that also requires work.


----------



## TBemba

WiredWeasel said:


> Debating whether or not to crack it open to see if it has the Ceramic upgrades that the last generation got. The new XF- 2XX also allegedly have the same upgrades. But that also requires work.


So would you recommend?


----------



## WiredWeasel

TBemba said:


> So would you recommend?


To be honest, its a bit too early to say. Since this is a third party manufacturer copying a design that has been known to have long term reliability issues. In addition to that it only has 1 year worth of warranty. Though there isnt much in the Canadian market for wavemakers/pumps at around its price range. Seems like a gamble. Hasnt tried to kill me or my fish in the 2 hours I've had it. I'll let you guys know if it tries to electrocute my fish. Seems decent for now.


----------

